
European Parliament asks member states to grant protection to Edward Snowden - thejosh
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-room/content/20151022IPR98818/html/Mass-surveillance-EU-citizens%27-rights-still-in-danger-says-Parliament
======
BinaryIdiot
The most interesting part of this is, of course, the following excerpt:

"By 285 votes to 281, MEPs decided to call on EU member states to "drop any
criminal charges against Edward Snowden, grant him protection and consequently
prevent extradition or rendition by third parties, in recognition of his
status as whistle-blower and international human rights defender"."

~~~
jackgavigan
Well, they can call all they want but I don't think their opinion will
override extradition treaties.

~~~
binarycrusader
Why not? The US ignores treaties whenever it's sufficiently convenient.

But certainly, that is the excuse that will be used.

------
yannis
As Snowden twitted: "This is not a blow against the US Government, but an open
hand extended by friends. It is a chance to move forward." I hope the US stops
for a second and hears the rest of the world and its own citizens.

------
ionised
I don't see this ever happening but it would make me very happy.

------
icodestuff
How is he supposed to get there without a passport?

~~~
joezydeco
Airport Procedure [Germany]

Asylum seekers coming to Germany by air from a country of origin considered
safe as well as refugees without passport asking for asylum at the airport are
subject to the so-called airport procedure. This special procedure was
introduced in 1992 when the fundamental right to asylum in the German
constitution was altered. They may not leave the area of the airport and are
accomodated in the transit area. Their request for asylum is heard and decided
on by the BAMF (Federal Office for Migration and Refugees) in a summary
procedure. Only if the request is approved or if the BAMF does not come to a
decision within 2 days, will the refugee be allowed to enter Germany and to go
through the regular asylum procedure. If, however, the request is refused as
'evidently baseless', the refugee may be deported without further judicial
review. His/her only way then to avert this is a claim for [Eilrechtsschutz]
which, however, is granted most scarcely. Many refugees in the transit area
are awaiting their deportation for weeks.

[http://www.proasyl.de/en/topics/basics/asylum-from-a-
to-z/](http://www.proasyl.de/en/topics/basics/asylum-from-a-to-z/)

